# Got Google Music installed successfully on Touchpad!



## xixix (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry I don't know correct step by step but eventually I'm able to get Google Music installed on the touchpad.

1. You need the Google account music first (http://music.google.com, I do have some extra invitation, PM me your gmail address if you need one)
2. Download Google Music 4.01 from here http://www.multiupload.com/HDU1GPTDXM
and copy it to your touchpad's "SD card"
3. Go to Settings \ Applications: Check on "Unknown Sources"
4. Go to File Manager, select music2.apk, and use Package installer to install it.

5. Go to Settings \ Applications \ Manage applications \ Downloaded \ Music : Clear Data
6. Run the Google Music (the headphone icon), check the notification bar, this application requests your approval to access your google music account: approve it

7. Go back and relaunch Music until it's starting to access your google online music.
If not, go back to step 5 and do it again 

Good Luck Guys!
Thank Cyanogenmod for this awesome port!!!


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

All I had to do was install it and then check to make sure it was set to sync in Accounts & Settings. 2 steps.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> All I had to do was install it and then check to make sure it was set to sync in Accounts & Settings. 2 steps.


+1 for me too


----------



## Sephoroth (Oct 14, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> +1 for me too


Ditto.... I just had to make sure the account I wanted to synchronize with was already added to my device before installation.


----------

